# Computer zusammenstellen



## sharK223 (13. Februar 2010)

Guten Tag Leute,

ich bin dabei mir einen PC zusammen zu stellen. Allgemein habe ich sehr viel erfahrung mit Computer Hardware, leider aber noch garkeine erfahrung mit diversen Kleinigkeiten.
Zunächstmal muss ich wissen: 
Meine Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 5970 Benötigkt min. ein 700 Watt Netzteil. Muss ich dennoch ein größeres einplanen wegen anderen Stromfressern oder reicht ein 700 Watter aus? Ich habe nähmlich ein Cooler Master HAF 932 hier stehen mit 4 Lüftern (einem Beleuchteten) und bekomme noch einen Cooler Master V8 CPU Kühler.

Edit:
1. Festplatte 
	64 GB SSD
2. Festplatte 
	500 GB SATAII Festplatte
Mainboard 
	ECS NF9M-A, Sockel AM2+, ATX
Speicher 
	8 GB Dual-Channel-DDR2-800 (PC2-6400) 
Prozessor 
	AMD Phenom II X4 965, 4x3.4 GHz

Könnte ja wichtig sein...


PS: Sorry wegen rechtschreibung. Sitze im Zug am Handy und habe mich beeilt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
sharK223


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



sharK223 hat gesagt.:


> Zunächstmal muss ich wissen: Muss neue Währmeleitpaste auf den CPU wenn ich mein CPU Kühler wechsle?


Ob man es muss, darüber kann man sich streiten.
Fakt ist dass beim abnehmen des Kühlkörpers Wärmeleitpaste an selbigen verbleibt.
Früher oder später könnte es also zu Problemen kommen.
Da Wärmeleitpaste aber nun wirklich nicht die Welt kostet, würde ich ausgerechnet hier nicht sparen. 



sharK223 hat gesagt.:


> Meine Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 5970 Benötigkt min. ein 700 Watt Netzteil. Muss ich dennoch ein größeres einplanen wegen anderen Stromfressern oder reicht ein 700 Watter aus?


Die Wattzahl spielt meiner Meinung nach nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Denn was nützt es wenn Du ein Netzteil mit 10.000 Watt  hast, dieses aber nicht genügend Ampere auf den jeweiligen Leitungen hat?
Dann wird das Netzteil überlastet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## sharK223 (13. Februar 2010)

Vielen dank Dr Dau.

Das war schonmal sehr hilfreich. 
Was für ein Netzteil würdest du mir denn jetzt vorschlagen?

Ich hab hier 2 Beispiele:
Xilence
Silent


Würden diese also ausreichend für Energie sorgen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
sharK223


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Februar 2010)

sharK223 hat gesagt.:


> Was für ein Netzteil würdest du mir denn jetzt vorschlagen?


Kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, da ich Computertechnisch sprichwörtlich noch im letzten Jahrtausend stecke (mein PC ist von 1998 oder 1999).


----------



## fluessig (13. Februar 2010)

Zwischen den beiden würde ich schon das Xilence bevorzugen. Es gibt zwar Leute die auch mit günstigen Netzteilen zufrieden sind und keine Probleme haben, mir hat aber so ein Nonamenetzteil nachweislich ein Mainboard zerstört. Und wenn man schon bei der restlichen Hardeware auf Qualität wert legt, warum dann nicht auch beim Netzgerät?
Hab bisher keine Beschwerden mit be quiet!, Enermax oder Tagan Geräten gehabt. Xilence könnte vielleicht auch gut sein, das weiss ich nicht. Habe die letzten 2 Jahre 4 Gaming PCs gebaut - keine Probleme soweit.


----------



## sharK223 (13. Februar 2010)

Fürs erste teste ich mal das billigere und gebe dann wieder bescheid.
Eventuell nehme ich dann von dem 14-Tage rückgaberecht gebrauch.
Mir war nur wichtig das es auch genug saft hat und alle nötigen anschlüsse liefert.
Vielen dank an alle die geantwortet haben ^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
dankbarer sharK223


----------



## Frieeeeedolin (14. Februar 2010)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Zwischen den beiden würde ich schon das Xilence bevorzugen. Es gibt zwar Leute die auch mit günstigen Netzteilen zufrieden sind und keine Probleme haben, mir hat aber so ein Nonamenetzteil nachweislich ein Mainboard zerstört. Und wenn man schon bei der restlichen Hardeware auf Qualität wert legt, warum dann nicht auch beim Netzgerät?
> Hab bisher keine Beschwerden mit be quiet!, Enermax oder Tagan Geräten gehabt. Xilence könnte vielleicht auch gut sein, das weiss ich nicht. Habe die letzten 2 Jahre 4 Gaming PCs gebaut - keine Probleme soweit.



Xilence ist definitiv Markenhersteller und macht seit einer Weile ziemlich gute Produkte, die Tagan in nichts nachstehen. Das erwähnte Redwing ist jedenfalls tadellos, noch besser sind allerdings die XQs.


----------

